# INTJ vs ENTJ (Help!)



## WakeTheUndead (Apr 5, 2016)

I've had a dilemma. I can't deduce whether I'm an INTJ or an ENTJ.
I've taken the tests multiple times, and have always been a borderline intro/extrovert. I've looked into it, and still can't decide. I've taken a couple of introvert vs extrovert tests, but have been classified an ambivert.
Cognitive functions wise, I honestly have no idea. I have very developed Te and Ni functions, but can't figure put which one is dominant. Fe is either my inferior function, or a very undeveloped tertiary one. 
I'm a natural leader and can take charge easily, but in school and social situations am very shy and quiet. Around friends, though, I'm very talkative. I don't see much of a need for social interaction, unless it is for personal advancement. I enjoy a good debate. When I argue with others, I don't really view it as an argument- it seems more like a casual discussion. I only have two or three close friends. In my opinion, what's the point of having more than you can keep track of? One is an INTP, the other an ENTP, and the last hasn't taken the test, but I'm guessing she's an ISTJ. I'm an overachiever and am VERY ambitious.
If anyone needs more info to help me decide, just ask. Thanks!


----------



## Luck (Nov 19, 2015)

Are you very competitive against other people or more against yourself (in the do your best/better than before sense)?

Do you prefer the spotlight on you or are you more a behind the scenes type?

Are you extremely task oriented?

How do you like your schedule: filled and busy all the time or more flexible?

Do you see yourself as most productive in your free time?

On a scale of negative ten to positive ten, how much do you like being hugged/touched?

Do you generally prefer quality over efficiency or are you more the "just get it done" type?

Do you tend towards over planning before acting?

How much do you think before you speak?

How far into the future do you plan?

How assertive are you generally? What about in comparison to your ENTP friend?

Can you relate at all to people who say they live inside their head?

How much do you think about your feelings?

Do you ever 'snap'?

If it were obvious that people wanted you to lead them would you enjoy doing it?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

These are the main(s) I've noticed (via) me and my ENTJ™ - and our differences; I have been around ENTJ™ most of my life - do you, relate to anything, I've said _here_ .. (?)


---> 

While I too, acquire a strong (Te) - I have realized, indeed, there are differences noticable, between my ENTJ™ & I.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________





Well, having another scruffle (via) argumentative / intense discussion karate (via) my ENTJ™ - I will say we have a very, innate understanding of one another. I comprehend + interpret her thought / analyzing processes rather well; while assessing the conclusion she will use excessive (action-oriented) solution dynamics while I combat (via) ''grounding'' her solution(s) to fit - and scan the serene to make sure this is even a rational + possible solution / conclusion.

Yes - she can engage within stimulating convo' (via) knowledable topics - however, where her ''interest'' disengages - so does her knowledge on topics. 

While we are both extensively geared toward(s) problem-solving + her extensional execution method(s) avoid the attributes pertaining to ''problem'' itself - while I am picking apart the problem; to asses whether the solution is correct - she is dishing out solution, after solution - without an awareness of whether it is most ''functional'' + practical to the situation (via) futuristic prospects + possible error(s) that may occur after or before hand.

We challenge ea. other very often; she views this as a ''power-play'' - while I view the challenging aspect(s) as mere cognitive exercise + easy discussion; she gets in a tussle when I constantly ''punch'' at her thinking - I get frustrated when she ignore(s) mine to execute her(s). However, we still understand where one derive(s) the thought. Thus, usually get the same conclusive solution with minor difference.

She will run my thought(s) into the ground to execute her(s) by sheer accident; (i.e., excessive verbal combat) I will decipher her every word + offer a solution / input to each by pulling the ''break'' wheel - she haults, then thanks me for ''slowing'' her down to assess + derive a deeper understanding.

As for extroversion / introversion; fairly simplistic - while she can ''jump-right-in'' + engage / exhaust a convo to a sufficient means-to-end, I will be standing patiently awaiting my turn to engage + supply an input; whether continuous or not. She navigates ''social'' event(s) with ease - while I am not 'uncomfortable' nor mind social-stimulus, I struggle with the point + end-goal of constant, excessive chatter without a sufficient goal / objective / or deep source of reasoning.

She finds it humorous - that after a conversation with others, I point out these strange details she did not pick-up during her intense convo;

Such as the lady was probably lying - or bullshitting, or ''Did you notice how nonsense her story sounded?''

Her: LOLOL shit, you're right.

______________

Ex; of another dynamic of difference

Someone exclaims to her - change from left to right; the road smoother. A brief explanation - and she execute(s) easily.

Someone exclaims to me - change from left to right; the road is smoother. I question it + request any info / evidence you supply 

Ex; (2) 

_Her; Why don't you do something?

Me; Why don't you take a break?_


As for emotion(s), she does not feel as though I ''appreciate'' her - as for me, I feel as though she just doesn't give two hoot(s) about my emotion expression - thus, exchange of intense emotional-judo, makes me exceedingly uncomfortable, however, she does appear to have a need for it in this regard, thus, she will feel ''unappreciated / unnoticed''.

_______________

As she understand each other, she does not understand my constant need to assess + pick apart thing(s), apparently, I very slow - (i.e., paranoid + doesn't make sense to scan so extensively), and thus, becomes impatient with me - a vice versa, I feel same.

I would advise you view ENTJ™ - theistic & the INTJ™ - deistic; in this regard.

I can go on and on - however, I suspect you have enough.


----------



## WakeTheUndead (Apr 5, 2016)

@Luck...
I'm competitive against others, but when I'm already better than everyone else, I strive against myself. 
I tend to enjoy being behind the scenes and observing more than being the center of attention.
I prefer to have a filled and busy schedule because it makes me feel more productive.
As for hugs, I'll rate it a -9. Not one for touchy-feely-ness. 
If the project is important, I prefer quality over getting it over and done with.
I generally plan a LOT before acting.
I think and plan out what I'm going to say if I don't know the person very well, but sometimes I panic and just blurt out an answer. (Oh, that person spoke to me! Red alert!)
I plan ahead a little bit, just 20 years or so. Nothing really specific, though, mainly goals and tentative courses of action.
I'm pretty assertive, but when it's something I feel is important, I'm VERY headstrong. As for my ENTP friend, normally I'll let her have her way, but when it matters to me, I 'win'.
I'm normally in my head thinking unless I deem the current happenings worthy of my attention. 
I never think about my feelings. 
I rarely 'snap', and if I do, only in private where I'm sure no one will see me.
I do enjoy leading, so long as my followers do as they are told and aren't incompetent. 

I'm starting to think that I may be an INTJ, but I want to be absolutely sure, since ENTJs are some of the most introverted extroverts.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

My husband is also somewhat ambiverted and is an NTJ. Ultimately I determined he is an ENTJ because his use of Se is so very obvious. If you are a true ambivert though, it is possible you don't have a preference of one over the other. Personally, I think a person can have their dominant and auxiliary functions more or less equally balanced.

From what you have said, you seem to have a fair bit of evidence on both sides, but currently I lean ENTJ.

_I'm competitive against others, but when I'm already better than everyone else, I strive against myself. 
_Se, I would think

_I tend to enjoy being behind the scenes and observing more than being the center of attention.
_Ni

_I prefer to have a filled and busy schedule because it makes me feel more productive.
_Te, Se

_As for hugs, I'll rate it a -9. Not one for touchy-feely-ness. 
_weak Fi

_If the project is important, I prefer quality over getting it over and done with.
_Ni, mayyybe Te depending on your reasoning

_I generally plan a LOT before acting.
_Ni

_I think and plan out what I'm going to say if I don't know the person very well, but sometimes I panic and just blurt out an answer. (Oh, that person spoke to me! Red alert!)_
Te

_I plan ahead a little bit, just 20 years or so. Nothing really specific, though, mainly goals and tentative courses of action.
_Te, Ni

_I'm pretty assertive, but when it's something I feel is important, I'm VERY headstrong. As for my ENTP friend, normally I'll let her have her way, but when it matters to me, I 'win'.
_Fi, Se

_I'm normally in my head thinking unless I deem the current happenings worthy of my attention. 
_Ni

_I never think about my feelings. 
_Inferior Fi

_I rarely 'snap', and if I do, only in private where I'm sure no one will see me.
_Not sure... it does show some emotional competency, though I wouldn't presume to say ENTJs can't have emotional competency.

_I do enjoy leading, so long as my followers do as they are told and aren't incompetent. _ 
Te

Overall, I saw more evidence for Se than Fi.


----------



## Luck (Nov 19, 2015)

WakeTheUndead said:


> @Luck...
> I'm competitive against others, but when I'm already better than everyone else, I strive against myself.
> *More ENTJ (and congrats on being better than others in something -- impressive)*
> 
> ...


I'm thinking INTJ too. It isn't just the number of clues, it's that a few of them are very INTJ while being very unlike ENTJ. And the ENTJ clues could be explained bc you're ambitious or similar. If I were you I'd start with the assumption I'm INTJ and work out my enneagram (speaks more to focus than function) including my instinctual stack. If that doesn't paint a complete picture, come back to the ENTJ idea and see if that fits neater. I'm a bit of an odd INTJ myself but once I worked out I'm an unusual enneagram 5w4 sx in addition, it all made sense. 

Good luck


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Potential Solution #1

Just go to the root of Introversion vs Extroversion.

When faced with neutral social interactions, as in multiple people, do you feel the need to slink out to be on your own for a bit? Do you feel drained?

If they don't faze you, or you feel energized, it's an E. 


Potential Solution #2

Retake your tests, but answer with the least likely answers you'd give. Your results would likely be the opposite. 


Potential Solution #3 

Read the descriptions, and figure out which one is more like you. Sometimes you need to see the effects of all functions combined to make a decision. This is how I figured out I transitioned from INTJ to INTP. I still have strong J tendencies but the overall description for INTP is much more of a match.


----------

